# Snowblower ?



## snow miser (Oct 25, 2014)

Which snowblower make and model would be your perfect snowblower?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

ST 10 32 Ariens


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I hope I have it for me, Ariens ST1027LE with auto turn kit and ball bearing mod on skids


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I've been partial to Toro . . . probably a 724 model. I do like the maneuverability of the older 521's

Are you asking because you are in the process of buying, or just a curiosity?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* All ready have them.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Honda HSS1128/1328ATD. Or Yamaha YS1028J


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> Honda HSS1128/1328ATD. Or Yamaha YS1028J


Funny, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

My imaginary blower... cross breed Ariens construction, Honda performance, EGO 9.5HP electric engine, Husqvarna adjustable handles, 2Kwh of battery cells and a Tesla style charging port.

Otherwise a Honda HSS928ATD will do for my needs.


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Any Yamaha or Honda track drive, but "without" the tear drop auger housing!!!! The conventional rectangular or square faces housing allows dummys like me to go right up to the steps without chewing into them. The first time I used my Yamaha 624, I "discovered" the front porch steps, back porch steps, deck steps, main entry steps, and that if I lift up on the handles to shift the blower over a little bit the auger bites into the deck! After the "Big Melt" my wife was outside and noticed things, Oh The Horror! In defense of the blower, it never gave any indication it was chewing solids, it just did its thing, very aggressively


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

wow08816 said:


> My imaginary blower... cross breed Ariens construction, Honda performance, EGO 9.5HP electric engine, Husqvarna adjustable handles, 2Kwh of battery cells and a Tesla style charging port.
> 
> Otherwise a Honda HSS928ATD will do for my needs.


Hah, now that's a Frankenstein blower!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

wow08816 said:


> My imaginary blower... cross breed Ariens construction, Honda performance, EGO 9.5HP electric engine, Husqvarna adjustable handles, 2Kwh of battery cells and a Tesla style charging port.


This is why I'm skeptical of cordless blowers  A 2kWh battery pack, as an example, can provide a little under 3hp for an hour (1hp is 745W). Or 6hp for a half-hour, etc. 

So if you need it to work hard, for a while, battery capacity becomes a real issue. And even with fast-charging, you still need to sit around until you can continue clearing (inconvenient if you need to leave for work). Never mind when the battery pack is 5-10 years old, and no longer providing the rated capacity. 

Ariens made a cordless blower a few years ago, I think for 1 or 2 seasons, then they stopped selling it. 

I'm afraid I can't answer the question as-is, I haven't used my perfect blower. I like the Ariens I've had, and I really like the differential on them. But Auto-Turn sounds interesting, as well as the trigger-style systems. And a hydrostatic transmission sounds great.


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> This is why I'm skeptical of cordless blowers  A 2kWh battery pack, as an example, can provide a little under 3hp for an hour (1hp is 745W). Or 6hp for a half-hour, etc. .


I didn't do the actual math. And I don't mean to dispute your calculations. But based on my actual observations, 2Kwh is capable of propelling a 5900lb Tesla Model S 6 miles. So I naturally assumed that 2Kwh would give me at least an hour of run time for a 10HP 300lb snow blower. So change my answer to nKwh battery (2 hour run time).


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool info about the Tesla distance vs energy usage  

I should point out that my #'s are based on providing that actual power output, like 6hp for a half hour. That's not the same as saying operating a 6hp blower for a half hour. 

Most of the time, our machines don't have the throttles fully open, producing their full 8hp, 10hp, whatever. Your 8hp machine might only be outputting 4hp much of the time, if you were clearing lighter snow. And less when you're turning around, backing up, etc. 

Now, if you're constantly bogging down the engine, then yeah, you're hopefully getting the full 8hp from your 8hp engine, if the governor is working properly. In that case, if using 8hp constantly, you'd be using about 6kWh to run for 1 hour. (1hp is 745W, so providing 1hp for 1 hour is 0.745kWh)


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

Toro Power Max HD 926 OXE (38664)
SnowMaster 824 QXE (36003)


----------



## tomlct1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Because I don't have so much to clear, and not much storage room, 24" wide is OK. Probably a newer version of my 2008 Ariens 24" 2 stage. I just don't know if I would want fuel injection. Ease of starting & the other advantages sound good, but I keep stuff forever if I can, and I wonder if it would get expensive to let 1 of those grow old.


----------



## snow miser (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## Boosted3g (Oct 9, 2016)

I'd like to see a twin cylinder Honda or kohler on an Ariens. Nothing too crazy, 700cc would be about right.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Boosted3g said:


> I'd like to see a twin cylinder Honda or kohler on an Ariens. Nothing too crazy, 700cc would be about right.


Well which is it, do you want nothing too crazy, or a 700cc V-twin blower?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my toro ccr 2450e and ccr 3650e is perfect for what I need them to do
my toro 521's are perfect for what I need them to do
my toro powershift xl824 is perfect for what I need it to do


----------



## snow miser (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I pretty much already have my dream team:










The 1962 Ariens in the center i'm not using in the regular rotation, but it is fully functional.
The two 1971's will likely last me the rest of my life..no real need for anything else.

But! since we are dreaming here..If I could build my ultimate snowblower, I would build this:










The height of 1970's USA-built technology.
(and arguably, the height of USA-built quality)
Wheel Horse tractor, with a hydro trans, big 2-stage snowblower, and a cab.
doesn't get much better than that!

And while we are on the topic, check out the ultimate lawn mower! I just love this thing:

Ford Select-O-Speed Lawnmower

of course, I don't have a property where such a thing could be used!  but that's not the point.

Scot


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

Remote control snow blower

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...62D1617C278EC2B8F17C62D16&fsscr=0&FORM=VDQVAP


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

"_*I'd like to see a twin cylinder Honda on an Ariens*_" 

It's been done.... 
This is our forum member GENO's snowblower.....


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

That thing is sick. Kudos to that guy.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Scott ...how does the 1971 32 inch Ariens perform with the 7 hp. Tecumseh? I just finished a 71 and a 76 924 with the 8 hp, but haven't had the snow to try them.


----------



## snow miser (Oct 25, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> I pretty much already have my dream team:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How does the dream team keep up with modern blower? Can they handle heavy wet snow?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

cranman said:


> Scott ...how does the 1971 32 inch Ariens perform with the 7 hp. Tecumseh? I just finished a 71 and a 76 924 with the 8 hp, but haven't had the snow to try them.


it perfroms fine! 
I bought it as my "backup" snowblower, in case my primary '71 Ariens doesnt work when its needed, for any reason..
Ive used the 732 three or four times, each time I noticed no real different from the 724..no issues.



snow miser said:


> How does the dream team keep up with modern blower? Can they handle heavy wet snow?


Well, I have never owned, or even used, a modern blower!  So I have no personal point of reference.
the only time they have any problems is with *really* wet snow..slush..but that's a well-known issue with nearly all older 2-stage snowblowers..
(and a lot of newer ones too)
I did buy a Clarence impeller kit for the 724..years ago! and still haven't installed it..I keep meaning to do it, but never get to it over the summer..
but 95% of our snowfalls, its not needed anyway, so its not a pressing issue really.

My 724 has been my main snowblower nine winters now..no complaints! it works great.

Scot


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

Snow blower drone

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...62D1617C278EC2B8F17C62D16&fsscr=0&FORM=VDQVAP


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

wow08816 said:


> Snow blower drone
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...62D1617C278EC2B8F17C62D16&fsscr=0&FORM=VDQVAP


Cool! but I dont see any drone in the equation there..
am I missing something?

scot


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

I incorrectly interchanged the terms drone and remote controlled. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## snow miser (Oct 25, 2014)

@ sscotsman Are the blower attachment for tractor is still available or are they phased out already?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Snow Miser I've got a like new blower for a Wheel Horse if you need one... There are a lot of WH stuff floating around, but the company got bought out by Toro and doesn't make anything good.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

snow miser said:


> @ sscotsman Are the blower attachment for tractor is still available or are they phased out already?


They are still available for some new lawn tractors and garden tractors..
im not sure which ones, since I only look at 40 year old equipment! 

But im sure John Deere, Simplicity, and other current tractor makers still make snowblower attachments..
lets check it out!  im curious, I have never looked before..

Deere has current snowblower attachments:
http://cdnmedia.endeavorsuite.com/i...ory/1382632/44 snowblower.png?v=1477422213372

Simplicity:
http://www.flintnewhollandinc.com/a...ge500290-SimplicitySnowBlowerAttach-Model.jpg

Cub Cadet:
CubCadet - 19A40024100

So yeah, they are still being made..

Scot


----------



## snow miser (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for replies guys! Much appreciated.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

I want an early Snapper with the Briggs flathead like I used 20 years ago at one of my former jobs.That one was an 824,but I'd like one a tad wider.No Tecumseh,thank you.


----------

